# Greetings from Kansas City



## bodebldr2000 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello everyone, I am bodebldr2000. I joined the site a little while back but never posted my "hello". So here it is. I hope to make some good friends here and exchange information on bodybuilding and powerlifting. I am a Board Rep for Syntrax and a MOD @ IBE. I look forward to chatting with you all soon.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2006)

bodebldr2000 welcome to IM!


----------



## lilbittle (Dec 6, 2006)

Whats up bodebldr2000


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

Is Independence around Sparta Illinois?

Welcome.


----------

